

Firefox Jetpack For Real Time Squarespace Traffic Monitoring - dbachelder
http://bustedloop.com/blog/2009/7/9/squarespace-jetpack-alpha.html

======
chaosmachine
Trying to parse this headline, I ended up with something like "Firefox hires a
guy in a real jetpack.. to monitor time square's traffic?!"

~~~
dbachelder
That would be infinitely cooler

